# Lost Oar in Westwater



## leery (May 16, 2005)

We'll be through there this weekend and will keep an eye out.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

If it was counter balanced... she gone!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Even if it wasn't it's still gone.

Which leads me to the question of whether it would be practical to put a foam tube (think pool noodle of correct diameter) within the oarshaft to ensure it floats. Added weight is tangible but it seems minimal, esp with a counterbalance. I suppose the displacement difference between the foam and the counterbalance would determine if it's possible?


----------



## slampe (Apr 18, 2017)

*No dice*

I ran WW this weekend and didn't see any abandoned oars. Best of luck-


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*oars*



DoStep said:


> Even if it wasn't it's still gone.
> 
> Which leads me to the question of whether it would be practical to put a foam tube (think pool noodle of correct diameter) within the oarshaft to ensure it floats. Added weight is tangible but it seems minimal, esp with a counterbalance. I suppose the displacement difference between the foam and the counterbalance would determine if it's possible?


I suggest buying wooden oars or at least a pair that floats. I'll keep my eye for it this week.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I had a pair of Carlisle oars with external counter balance weights. They would float for a minute or two then fill with water. Drilled two 3/16" holes and filled with construction foam. Sealed the holes with silicone Couldn't tell any additional weight and they floated fine


----------

